# The Meat Grinder



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is my newest "mostly" finished prop for 2011...The Meat Grinder. Powered by a wiper moter for the gears and a Shiatsu massager for the head. Also a pump in the front for "blood". All made from plywood and pvc and finished with Brutal Rust...
Thanks to Devil's Chariot for the inspiration and to Dark Lord for the sound track!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, thats great and fun, I love it! really nice. Id love to see a hand gripping onto the top like he is struggling to get out.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks good, but what's its percentage of fat by weight?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg that's gross!!! 

fun but gross!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Great gore, that rusting is phenomenal


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on this prop!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow amazing! can't believe that's plywood!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Very, very nice! How did you make the "meat"?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone..

Octoberist...LMAO!

Allen H...I actually do have a hand I was thinking about attaching..I am also going to have a skeleton with a 3-axis skull "feeding" the machine.

Fetch...the "meat" is a cotton mop head dyed red.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yea! You posted it! **Nudge, nudge**

I think you should teach some rust painting tricks at a CO MnT.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is AWESOME! I love the movement, the blood and the sound. Nicely done.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Whispers in the Park said:


> Fetch...the "meat" is a cotton mop head dyed red.


Brilliant!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwwwww!!! (it's so awesome!)


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Super cool...fantastic job


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely gross, but awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's gruesome, it just needs some screams to go with it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great idea.....very nice..
I would like to see more action on the "meat" end of the thing........


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

beelce said:


> What a great idea.....very nice..
> I would like to see more action on the "meat" end of the thing........


A few people have mentioned this...Have to think about what I can do to make it move....

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

THAT is Great!! I have a co-worker I would like to volunteer to do the second shift in the grinder when that guy is used up.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nasty! Love it!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Although I'm not a big fan of gore, I think this is a great prop. Nicely done.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Eeeekim...I think we have room!

Thanks for all the comments. It has definitely been a learning process on this prop. Once again I want to thank Devil's Chariot for the inspiration and Dark Lord for the sound track..


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Great work that paint job is simply amazing!! can you give us more info on how you connected the wiper motor to the gears themselves?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

BIGANT said:


> Great work that paint job is simply amazing!! can you give us more info on how you connected the wiper motor to the gears themselves?


BIGANT,

It is actually very simple, I just added an extension to the wiper motor to run the small gear. The larger gear is on a large bearing and is free spinning. As long as there isnt too much friction it works pretty well. I had to trim down the teeth on the gears at first as it was binding some.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Ingenuity. Very very awesome!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW!! That is SICK!! In a good way. I've never seen anything like it before. Extremely cool prop


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Whispers in the Park said:


> BIGANT,
> 
> It is actually very simple, I just added an extension to the wiper motor to run the small gear. The larger gear is on a large bearing and is free spinning. As long as there isnt too much friction it works pretty well. I had to trim down the teeth on the gears at first as it was binding some.


Ah ok I figured thats possibly how you did it


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's pretty cool! 

The Brutal Rust...is that the paint that rusts?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

ouizul1 said:


> That's pretty cool!
> 
> The Brutal Rust...is that the paint that rusts?


Ouizul,

Yes...it has metal flakes in it and an activator that speeds up the rusting process....worked really well. Not cheap, but I looked at several different methods and this seemed to be the best for me...


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah...it's on sale right now at half off. Still pretty spendy, but it looks certainly looks great. It's good to know it actually works as good as they claim. Thanks.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Whispers in the Park said:


> ...the "meat" is a cotton mop head dyed red.


What a coincidence, I just had a cotton mop head burger at Jack in the Box. That's what it tasted like anyway.


----------



## nikjay (Jul 10, 2011)

That is awesome. Great job!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That made me Hungry! Love it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that thing creeps me out!!! Having used a pro-grade wood chipper before I could only cringe when I saw this. I LOVE it though even though I have a very visceral reaction to it. Must mean its GOOD!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is really cool and gross all at the same time. Job well done!!!


----------

